# I think I have betta fever



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Every time I go to any sort of pet store I find myself lusting after all the bettas there (I already I have 3). I see so many beauties there. 

I don't really have room for another tank in my small NYC apartment (although i COULD possible make room on my desk next to the betta that is already there or next to my tv). 

However, I have SO many things I want to do to the tanks that I currently have. 
- change the lighting system on them (i have the Aqueon 2.5 Mini Bows and I found a site that shows me how to remove the lights in them and add LED lights).
- plant them and FINALLY get rid of my silk plants
- buy better filters
- even possibly upgrade them to 5 gallon tanks (either the 5 gallon mini bow or a plain 5.5 gallon tank, the only concern is the the ikea tables they are all currently on. The one on my dinning room table/desk could hold a 5 gallon but the two small bed side tables may not be able to)

But I want more fish! Why do NYC apartments have to be SO small?


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I know how it feels, I have 2 and hoping for another soon. I actually went into Petco for dog food and bought a 29 gallon starter kit that was on sale from 200.00$ to 64.99$. Who could resist, I still bought dog food but I'm going to make it a Natural Planted Tank like my divided 10 gallon. If you have any planted tank questions don't be afraid to ask me. And I've got that Betta Fever and There is No Cure.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

BettaAngel13 thank you so much  I think (since I have NO experience with plants what so ever) that I am going to start with java ferns and moss balls. Those seems to be the best beginner plants and as I get more comfortable I'll add to that. Since I don't have the space to add more fish, I'm going to try to give the ones I have the best life possible. The one I've had the longest is i've had for ALMOST a year. 

and you are right, there is no cure for betta fever!


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

I got my first guy about a month ago, and I'm checking out aquarium deals on craigslist...:-D


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, guys, it gets worse. I started with one... then two... suddenly I find myself housing 18 at the moment. EIGHTEEN!!! Granted, they aren't all males, and the females are living together, but still... It's a sickness, for sure hahaha


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Seki - I wish I had 18! My parents (even though I don't live in their house and am at college, they pay my rent so they do have a say) told me only 1 betta. then I found the betta at my school what was in an art installation which was a broken copier with a 10 gallon tank, at 65 degrees F, with no filter and no water changes for 3 months, INSIDE a broken copier and luckily my parents said I could take him. THEN i found an adorable EE at petco that needed to come home with me and he is betta #3.

CoyDahlia - I check deals all the time on tanks and fish. I just don't have anymore room. Like I could squeeze ONE more in if it was an emergency. My apartment is so tiny (I really do HATE how tiny NYC apartments are) that I can't even fit another bed side table in to hold another tank.


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how much weight my desk at work can take.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> Seki - I wish I had 18! My parents (even though I don't live in their house and am at college, they pay my rent so they do have a say) told me only 1 betta. then I found the betta at my school what was in an art installation which was a broken copier with a 10 gallon tank, at 65 degrees F, with no filter and no water changes for 3 months, INSIDE a broken copier and luckily my parents said I could take him. THEN i found an adorable EE at petco that needed to come home with me and he is betta #3.
> 
> CoyDahlia - I check deals all the time on tanks and fish. I just don't have anymore room. Like I could squeeze ONE more in if it was an emergency. My apartment is so tiny (I really do HATE how tiny NYC apartments are) that I can't even fit another bed side table in to hold another tank.


Wha... a COPIER?? Are we being serious here? What on earth was that art installation even supposed to represent?? Ugh, the things people do to these gorgeous fish...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Im in the same situation! I want to upgrade all my tanks to at least 5 gallons BUT i don't think that 2 of the tables that my tanks sit on can hold that weight. 

The desk/main table/kitchen table/dining room table can most likely hold a 5 gallon tank but Im nervous about the 2 bed side tables. One of the bed side tables MIGHT be okay but the other one, I'm not sure.

All of my tables are from ikea so I am seriously questioning it they can take the weights since they aren't designed or manufactured to hold heavy fish tanks.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Seki said:


> Wha... a COPIER?? Are we being serious here? What on earth was that art installation even supposed to represent?? Ugh, the things people do to these gorgeous fish...


Yes. a copier. Basically it was supposed to represent how you can repurpose broken things. 

I feel bad because the guy who set up the installation contacted me about a month before I took the betta home saying that he needed a permeant home for the fish. He said he was in a 10 gallon tank so I just assumed it was heated, filtered and someone was preforming weekly water changes. So i told him that if no one could take him then I would. A month went by and he hadn't found an owner so I casually decided to go look at the fish and once I saw the conditions he was kept in, i took him home 12 hours later.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

How could you possibly know that "10 gallon tank" meant "Broken copy machine" ? There's absolutely no reason to feel bad for that one!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

hrutan said:


> How could you possibly know that "10 gallon tank" meant "Broken copy machine" ? There's absolutely no reason to feel bad for that one!


I was told he was in a 10 gallon tank that was sitting inside a broken copier. I ASSUMED that when I was told a 10 gallon tank that is was filter, heated and someone was preforming regular water changes. THEN i found out when I went to look at the fish that he has NO heater, NO filter and the water hadn't been changed (only "topped off") in the entire 3 months he had been in the tank.... the water was at 65 degrees F and that was during the day when the heat was on in the building. I can't imagine how cold it got at night when the heat wasn't on.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I currently have 4 Male Bettas and just yesterday picked up yet another 5(?) gallon tank. It is suppose to be being set up as a Quarantine/emergency tank, but ummmmmm yeah, not sure how long that will last... I'm already looking at my current 45 gallon and wondering how I could possibly set it up as a sorority (I have been finding A lot of very pretty young females lately) once its current residents are moved to their 75g..... Worse yet, I have also been looking at my current 75g terrarium and wondering if my kids would really miss the frogs (yes I know I am horrible for even thinking it.)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I was told he was in a 10 gallon tank that was sitting inside a broken copier. I ASSUMED that when I was told a 10 gallon tank that is was filter, heated and someone was preforming regular water changes. THEN i found out when I went to look at the fish that he has NO heater, NO filter and the water hadn't been changed (only "topped off") in the entire 3 months he had been in the tank.... the water was at 65 degrees F and that was during the day when the heat was on in the building. I can't imagine how cold it got at night when the heat wasn't on.


It's just so sad how people don't treat fish as pets... Their jus like dogs and cats...sorta, but they swim :/ IDK what this fish and people world has become to???!?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> It's just so sad how people don't treat fish as pets... Their jus like dogs and cats...sorta, but they swim :/ IDK what this fish and people world has become to???!?


honestly, I have no idea. The guy that "bought" the fish for the art installation was telling me how much he cared for the fist and thought the fish was getting sick and was getting worried. THEN when i explained to him all the things he got wrong with the set up he got defensive and said oh well petland (its a really discount petstore in my area) said that this is what he needed. 

I wish people would do actually do research and treat this fish as pets....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ikr! Do some People buy fish just for looks?!? I mean it is a living creature after all so treat as you would a dog or cat!! Gosh. This world of humans is crazy ..


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I was flipping through the channels on my tv a few weeks ago and found a show where they were showing weddings or something and someone had put bettas in the flower centerpieces (which were basically a tall flower vase....)

There is also a student at my college that had a betta in a .5 gallon vase and left he by the window during a day that the temperature got well over 90 degrees F here and the fish boiled....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

First of all who the heck puts fish in cases for wedding???!?! That's just crazy ... -_-

And that student shouldn't even be having a fish if he's not going to care for it?!? T^T 


I just wish every betta had its happy home


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> I was flipping through the channels on my tv a few weeks ago and found a show where they were showing weddings or something and someone had put bettas in the flower centerpieces (which were basically a tall flower vase....)
> 
> There is also a student at my college that had a betta in a .5 gallon vase and left he by the window during a day that the temperature got well over 90 degrees F here and the fish boiled....


I was reading a review for a LFS near me, and one said that the owner was great because she was finding 14 matching betta fish for this woman's wedding...I was like "er...14?? What is she going to do with them after that?!"


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree the wedding thing is crazy...

and i know tons of students with bettas in vases, they think that it all they need.... I'm a college student too but at least I have my bettas in 2.5 gallon heated and cycled tanks...

CoyDahlia - 14??????? seriously, what was she going to do with them????


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

;__; outrageous


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> CoyDahlia - 14??????? seriously, what was she going to do with them????


I assume they were going to be table centerpieces during the reception, but it didn't say.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

CoyDahlia said:


> I assume they were going to be table centerpieces during the reception, but it didn't say.


I assume this as well. but what would she do with them after the wedding??? well actually probably most of them died in those small vases.


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

Well, they'd probably survive for a little while (the ones at Petco survive months in those tubs), but I have no idea what they did afterwards. That was my question...sadly you can't respond to reviews on google.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

God. I hope they didn't go home as wedding favors to be put small vases/bowls without decor or heaters....


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Back in February, I got it in my head that I'd buy a 2 gallon tank and some plastic plants and put a betta in there. I wanted a nice, easy, peaceful aquarium to look at while I study. So I got the betta...decided to do live plants as well...got another impulse betta and another planted tank...got two more bettas (who died)...got a 20 gallon planted tank and another betta...and now I find myself sitting here, having just bought three platies and another impulse betta. I now have six tanks set up with seven fish, all in the course of five months. Oops. If you have betta fever, I caught it too, lol.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

hahaha in the course of 1 year I have acquired 3 betta fish.

I started with one in a heated but not filter 2.5 gallon tank with a cave and small plastic plant and brightly colored gravel

now i have 3 2.5 gallon heated and cycled tanks with a hood and lights with caves, natural gravel and tons of silk plants with plans to upgrade them to live plants in the next 2 months. 

once you start, you can't stop


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

I'm loving the live plants; and so is Kaiju.  He's got a new ornament coming tomorrow. 

I had a dream about bettas last night...I'm going on vacation next week, but when I get back I might get a 10 gallon. :-X


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I love the look of them so much! But (at the moment) the lights in the hood of my tanks don't work. I have the Aqueon 2.5 mini bow and the lights in the hood of all 3 of my tanks is broken. I found a site that shows you how to DIY new lights by removing the old fixtures completely and adding new more reliable fixtures. Its going to be about $70 including shipping for all the parts for all 3 of my tanks so maybe after my birthday next month I'll have enough money to buy them.


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

What about just getting desk lamps?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Back in February, I got it in my head that I'd buy a 2 gallon tank and some plastic plants and put a betta in there. I wanted a nice, easy, peaceful aquarium to look at while I study. So I got the betta...decided to do live plants as well...got another impulse betta and another planted tank...got two more bettas (who died)...got a 20 gallon planted tank and another betta...and now I find myself sitting here, having just bought three platies and another impulse betta. I now have six tanks set up with seven fish, all in the course of five months. Oops. If you have betta fever, I caught it too, lol.


You think that's bad, I started with a 10 gallon and a couple of goldfish, I now have 4 4-5 gallon Betta tanks, a 29 community, a 45 (soon to be 75g) with Ropefish and Bashir, and a 125 with 2 Oscars.. As well as, a 75g with Firebelly toads and a 75g indoor setup for a turtle (we are working on a more permanent "outdoor" enclosure...) all in approximately 1 year..... LOL!!!!!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

SeaKnight said:


> You think that's bad, I started with a 10 gallon and a couple of goldfish, I now have 4 4-5 gallon Betta tanks, a 29 community, a 45 (soon to be 75g) with Ropefish and Bashir, and a 125 with 2 Oscars.. As well as, a 75g with Firebelly toads and a 75g indoor setup for a turtle (we are working on a more permanent "outdoor" enclosure...) all in approximately 1 year..... LOL!!!!!


I look at you and see myself, one year in the future. :lol: This hobby is so addictive!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Space mostly. 

I live in a one room studio apartment. One of my tanks is on my desk so there is desk lamp (but it gives off too much heat and can overheat the tank). but the other two tanks are on small bedside tables with no extra space. 

it's easier for me to just replace the lighting in the tanks and then buy the live plants. you have to be EXTREMELY creative with space when you live in NYC because you have literally no room.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> Space mostly.
> 
> I live in a one room studio apartment. One of my tanks is on my desk so there is desk lamp (but it gives off too much heat and can overheat the tank). but the other two tanks are on small bedside tables with no extra space.
> 
> it's easier for me to just replace the lighting in the tanks and then buy the live plants. you have to be EXTREMELY creative with space when you live in NYC because you have literally no room.


 
Oh yes, space is a big factor... and it wasn't until this past year that I "acquired" the space that is ever so quickly dwindling back down to nothing....LOL!!!!!! Funny part about it though is I was never really into fish (it was always my DH), and now I am the one that is obsessed....


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha same. I started out with one tank on my desk with 2 empty bedside tables for me to "dump" stuff when I came home.

now those tables are filled with tanks. My parents should have never bought me extra tables.


----------

